# looking for a new gp surgery in belfast HELP!!!!



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I'm trying to find out if anyone knows if there is a good gp surgery they can recommend. I've finally got fed up of the one im with... ridiculous waits to see a doctor (ie you're either better or dead by the time your appointment comes round), i haven't seen the same doctor twice in a row for years, and invariably its a locum i've never seen before who doesn't know my history. I've just been diagnosed with severe stage 4 endometriosis and adenomyosis both of which I have been presenting symptoms of since i was 16 but the surgery I am with have never made the connections between my sever anaemia, heavy bleeding, horrendous pain etc etc etc (i could go on a right rant but i wont bore you with the details) Anyway the point is I have now totally lost faith in them and want to change but I dont want to jump out of the frying pan into the fire so wondered if any of you had particularly nice gps who are sympathetic to gynae and fertility issues? I'm in East Belfast, but im happy to travel a bit if there's some one worth registering with slightly further afield.

your opinions would be hugely appreciated! I've never been with a different surgery apart from when I was away at uni and I don't even know how to go about changing let alone choosing a new place.. are there any websites anyone knows of with patient feedback about surgeries, or a list anywhere that lists specialities or doctors areas of particular interest?

lost!

x
ducky


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,

As far as I know all you have to do to change GP is tell them you'd like to join and present your medical card, I think it helps if you live near. When I was living in Bfast there was a great GPs at the bottom of Ravenhill Avenue beside our ladys rd. Appointments were no problem and the GPs themselves were all very nice. Good Luck!


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

My husband had to leave his GPs practice when he moved out of the area so you may be limited to your catchment area. Knock medical have a good reputation and you can book apts online which is always a bonus. 

Hope this helps.
C


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

hello 
I would also be interested in hearing of a sympathetic gp. Im like you ducky, always been with the same surgery but they simply don't have a clue  had more tests done before Christmas as I need to be referred back to gyne but they wouldn't listen. I know my own body and I know things aren't right.. have lost all faith to be honest.. im in the west x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your replies. Cather1ne I think I'm going to go up to the knock surgery. I had a look on their website and they definitely say all the right things! I'm away on holiday next week (whoop whoop) so I'll be contacting them when we get home.

Thanks again
X
Ducky


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Ducky

I see youve deferred yr treatment for 6months, must be good to know you can start as soon as you heal. Is it right that you got your letter after 6months on the waiting list? This gives me hope!! Is that with the Royal? Ive yet to get my follow up appointment, had our initial consultation in nov, been told we are due to be seen in Feb and then added to the list.. ill give it untill the end of jan then ill start phoning them if we havent heard. Its pretty good we might get called after 6/7 months on the list!


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi lynette,

We were put on the List in June and got our letter at the start of December, so yes 6 months. We were initially told it would be 9 months on the list before we heard. We've actually deferred for 3 months now as once you get your letter it can be a couple of months before you actually start treatment as they want to put me othe pill for 6 weeks first. Oh and yes it's the rfc we're with 

X


----------

